# Cable Tv Connection



## ricks (Jan 25, 2012)

I am a new owner of a used 2006 25RSS. I am quite happy with the trailer. I do seem to have a problem when I try to connect to cable tv at a rv park. I can get the tv antenna to work and push the button for the signal booster to work. When I try to hook up to cable I do not get a signal. THe cable signal from the park is good. How do you get to the cable connection at the rear of the trailer? It seems to be higher than the space under the kitchen table bench seat. I took the three screws out but it is firmly attached to the side of the trailer. I wanted to check the connection. Where does it tee into the cable connections going to the front and rear tv outlets. I would like to get the cable tv connection working but am considering re routing the cable tv input line.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

ricks said:


> I am a new owner of a used 2006 25RSS. I am quite happy with the trailer. I do seem to have a problem when I try to connect to cable tv at a rv park. I can get the tv antenna to work and push the button for the signal booster to work. When I try to hook up to cable I do not get a signal. THe cable signal from the park is good. How do you get to the cable connection at the rear of the trailer? It seems to be higher than the space under the kitchen table bench seat. I took the three screws out but it is firmly attached to the side of the trailer. I wanted to check the connection. Where does it tee into the cable connections going to the front and rear tv outlets. I would like to get the cable tv connection working but am considering re routing the cable tv input line.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


Hi Rick,
Are you turning OFF the booster? That is a requirement to get a cable signal.

Bo


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I've pulled a couple apart, and the cable runs in one piece from the connection on the side of the trailer, to the signal booster. You should be able to pull the booster out of the wall enough to undo the connections. There will be one coax from the antenna, and one coax from the cable connection on the side of the trailer. Try connecting directly to that coax, and see if you have a good signal. Be aware that when you use the cable connection on the side of the trailer, you don't turn on the signal booster.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

As a side note, I wanted to be able to hook up a satellite through the cable connection on the side of the trailer. The circuitry in the signal booster won't let the sat receiver communicate with the dish. To get around this, I disconnected the coax that ran from the outdoor connection, and mounted a second wall plate connector beside the one with the booster switch and light. If I wanted to use the antenna I connected to the factory hookup. If I wanted to use satellite or cable I connected to the direct hookup.


----------



## ricks (Jan 25, 2012)

TeamCyBo said:


> I am a new owner of a used 2006 25RSS. I am quite happy with the trailer. I do seem to have a problem when I try to connect to cable tv at a rv park. I can get the tv antenna to work and push the button for the signal booster to work. When I try to hook up to cable I do not get a signal. THe cable signal from the park is good. How do you get to the cable connection at the rear of the trailer? It seems to be higher than the space under the kitchen table bench seat. I took the three screws out but it is firmly attached to the side of the trailer. I wanted to check the connection. Where does it tee into the cable connections going to the front and rear tv outlets. I would like to get the cable tv connection working but am considering re routing the cable tv input line.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


Hi Rick,
Are you turning OFF the booster? That is a requirement to get a cable signal.

Bo








[/quote]


----------



## ricks (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I am turning off the booster. The cable connector on the outside rear of the trailer is a plastic aprox 1"-1/4" diameter round with three screws. It is also glued or sealed on the outside. I may gently pry it off to view the connection and make sure it is good. Thanks again.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Score the "sealant" around the connector with a utility knife before you pry if off. Makes it a little easier.


----------



## ricks (Jan 25, 2012)

Sandlapper said:


> Score the "sealant" around the connector with a utility knife before you pry if off. Makes it a little easier.


I changed the cable tv connector on the outside of the trailer because the rubber cap was missing. I got an exact replacement and used sticky type putty to seal it. That connector was OK but the problem was at the connector above the front door that has the signal booster and antenna connection. The cable had pulled out. All works fine now. I am thinking it would be nice to put a connector behind the outdoor stove and sink so when it was pulled down you could use it as a table for the tv for outdoor viewing.

thanks
rick


----------

